# Installing fonts into dreamweaver



## Shortys748

Hello, 

I installed the fonts in the right place on my PC but when i try to open them in dreamweaver they dont show up on the font list, yes i have tried restarting dreamweaver.

can you install new fonts in dreamweaver?


----------



## knight_47

You probably don't want them too. Fonts installed to your computer, may not be installed on another persons computer, making the font useless...

Maybe, that's why? I'm not sure.


----------



## Shortys748

Well im the administrator....so it should work


----------



## thecoalman

He's referring to when you publish the page on the internet. If the specified font is not installed on the users computer the browser will either revert to to your next specified font or use the default font.

You can use other fonts but also specify additional fonts and make sure they fit well into the page. Using an odd font will result in most cases the secondary font being used. Put them in an image or other source if you absolutely need the text to display using that font.

Why it's not showing up in Dreamwevaer I have no idea...


----------



## DrP

Where did you install them on your PC? To install them in Dreamweaver they should be put into c:/Common Files/Adobe/Fonts


----------



## matt-h

when i used dw, only the basic font were availiable but i managed to get others in, so there is a way, dw original just has the universal fonts. i had the free trial months ago thought so i cant remember exactly though.


----------



## Rockn

The basic fonts are all that will EVER show up in DW. Web fonts are limited to what the user actually has installed on their PC. If you define a font in your HTML that a person viewing the page does not have installed, it will not render in their browser.


----------



## Big-K

In other words, screw custom fonts unless you do it in an image.


----------



## dmurfitt

You can also specify a font-family in your CSS, so if the user doesn't have the specified font it will use another, or another.



Code:


body {
font-family:Georgia, "Times New Roman", Times, serif;
}

You can use as many as you want, and the browser will use the first font it recognises.
For fonts with more than one word (spaces in the name), use "quote" marks.


----------



## face1

try this tool for using different fonts in dreamweaver
you will have to create the object and then include it in a style sheet, but after this is done it will show up in your options under the styles menu instead of the font menu.

it works (though not perfectly, it's pretty close) and I have used it on several sites. the visitor does not have to have it on their computer. 
you will also be required to register the web pages where the font will be installed (free)

Complete info and downloads here
http://www.microsoft.com/typography/web/embedding/weft3/


----------



## Rockn

It will only work in IE so it is pretty much useless.


----------



## face1

works in netscape too!

do not use cool browsers like firefox etc so did not know about them. thanks for the info

have found from my web logs that most (80-90%+) visitors I get are IE users, with netscape & aol making up bulk of rest
any info or experience on aol with this tool?

it's a judgement call, but it will not work for everyone...neither will many other features like different streaming medias and scripts...once again judgement calls


----------



## thecoalman

face1 said:


> any info or experience on aol with this tool?


AOL uses IE as the backend so it should display in either the same.


----------

